
Western Digital’s RISC-V “SweRV” Core Design Released for Free - osivertsson
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13964/western-digitals-riscv-swerv-core-released-for-free
======
tyingq
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19009431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19009431)

Also, no MMU, so while interesting, it's not going to be part of an RPi type
thing many are looking for when they see these threads. It will be one of many
really fast non-royalty-encumbered MCUs the RISCV movement spawned.

~~~
monocasa
Yeah, this is a Cortex-R replacement, meant for deeply embedded, but not as
gate conscious as Cortex-M.

------
0_gravitas
It feels like we're in a wave of RISC-V news, I hope it continues.

